# [SOLVED] How to open smime.p7s attachment file?



## Sorop3

Hello,

I got an email today and it has an attachment called *smime.p7s*.
I searched over the internet on different websites/articles/forums but couldn't find anything helpful.

Please could you help me out in this as this is from an employer and i need to open this as soon as I can.

Thankyou in advance :smile:


----------



## BenHolliday

*Re: How to open smime.p7s attachment file?*

What I'm reading on several sites is that Outlook will open the attachments.

Also read that PGP will handle it but only found that on one site.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: How to open smime.p7s attachment file?*

Thankyou for your reply BenHolliday.

Unfortunately I don't have outlook. I will try looking for other software.

I came across Cryptigo, any thoughts about that ?


----------



## IT-Barry

*Re: How to open smime.p7s attachment file?*

Re: [PLUG] What's smime.p7s? (Was: Ginger)



> S/MIME is an SSL-based MIME extension, developed by (I think) RSA Data
> Security. It attempts to do the same sort of stuff as PGP - allowing for
> encrypting/decrypting and signing of emails. pkcs #7 is the data format.
> 
> Outlook comes with support for it built-in, and PHP has some new S/MIME
> functions built-in if compiled with openssl support.


Seems its not an attachment that you need to open as it doesnt contain any useful information that you need.


----------



## BenHolliday

*Re: How to open smime.p7s attachment file?*



Sorop3 said:


> Thankyou for your reply BenHolliday.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have outlook. I will try looking for other software.
> 
> I came across Cryptigo, any thoughts about that ?


There is a p7mViewer software from them that reads encrypted or signed mails. Other than what the page says I have no idea.

Give it a shot after you scan the downloaded program for virus and buggies.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: How to open smime.p7s attachment file?*



IT-Barry said:


> Seems its not an attachment that you need to open as it doesnt contain any useful information that you need.


okay so I guess this just a secure email. Thankyou IT-Barry




BenHolliday said:


> There is a p7mViewer software from them that reads encrypted or signed mails. Other than what the page says I have no idea.
> 
> Give it a shot after you scan the downloaded program for virus and buggies.


BenHolliday thankyou for your help I might check it out.


----------

